# Winter cycling on a tight budget



## Usmaan Jamil (17 Nov 2013)

Poor British weather is something almost every UK cyclist will have to face at one point or another in their cycling career. As a newbie to the sport, I was bewildered when it came to riding in the wet (clothing and bike changes). I decided to consult the interwebs in an attempt to come to a conclusion on what I really needed. I thought I would write this little guide as an idea for all the budding cyclists out there (like myself) who are about to face the same issues that I did when riding in typical British weather!

If you want excellent kit which is going to last you a long time, maybe this is not the right guide for you. This is really intended for people who really just need something to keep them going through the winter without sacrificing too much on performance.

The list of things to buy for winter cycling can stretch far into the distance if your not careful. As this is for the cyclist on a tight budget, we'll keep it to a minimum.

First and foremost, get a baselayer! They're great for keeping the cold out and the warmth in. Ensure you get a "warm" baselayer and not just a compression shirt. www.sportsdirect.com will help you out in this category. Take a trip down to your local store and have a browse taking note as to whether its a winter baselayer or a summer one. A decent one should set you back around 15-20 pounds but if your really on a tight budget, Sondico one may have to do. Also decathlon have a warm baselayer advertised for £6 on their website called the "simple warm"... check it out!

Secondly, you will need a soft shell jacket. This is going to be the most expensive item of clothing you will need to buy by far, but also the best money you spend in pursuit of winter cycling glory. The DHB windslam available at www.wiggle.co.uk has had excellent reviews however if your a commuter or travelling on busy roads I suggest getting something with a little more colour for that extra visibility. As well as the DHB, B'twin do a soft shell entitled the membrane 5 coming in red and blue (a little more visible than the all black DHB) both jackets will leave you around £50 worse off however if your riding in sub 10 degrees, It would be a wise choice to invest in one of these.

Thirdly, unless you want to be cycling in your underwear, pick up a pair of cycling tights. I've got the MuddyFox ones from sportsdirect.com and they're not bad for a beginner but realistically they don't keep my legs too warm in the winter so I would recommend going to decathlon and getting the Bib tights 3 retailing for £22.99 but if you'd rather not spend 22.99, the MuddyFox ones are on the market for around a tenner.

Cycling gloves are also a must in this bitter weather, take a trip down to decathlon and have a look at the £4 called the warm gloves 3 (fleece ones). Excellent price and extremely cheap! 

***Optional extras
Overshoes (decathlon, wiggle, halfords)
glasses (decathlon 4.99)
Winter tyres (continental gatorskins, £40 brand new ebay)
under-helmet cap (covers your ears keeping them warm, decathlon 10 pounds)
wind-proof/ rain jacket (decathlon, wiggle- DHB one 22 pounds, breathable)

Hope this helped and if you've got any tips for beginner cyclists like myself, starting out in the winter, leave a response!


----------



## Roadrider48 (17 Nov 2013)

Good guide to cheap bits'n'pieces of winter clothing Usmaan. You are right about Sports direct. Their stuff isn't great quality but the prices are incredibly cheap on all biking items if you need a quick fix on a tight budget.


----------



## User6179 (17 Nov 2013)

Always found the base layers good value at Sports Direct.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (17 Nov 2013)

Hip flask


----------



## MikeW-71 (17 Nov 2013)

Keep an eye on Lidl and Aldi, their cycling softshell jackets are very warm and their winter bib tights do me well for commuting. They also do excellent base layers. I find their gloves are a bit bulky though. 

What you can do for winter gloves is to get a cheap pair of thin woolen gloves and wear them underneath your mitts. This works surprisingly well, even getting down to 0C and it's much easier to operate shifters and brakes.

Otherwise I'm a fan of DHB and I've just tried out their Vaeon Roubaix bib tights for the first time. These are simply fantastic and worth every extra penny.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Nov 2013)

Keep an eye on sportpursuit website, they sometimes have some cracking deals. I got a Devold 100% merino base layer for less than £20, it is so much better than the £15 Aldi one I bought in their last sale


----------



## paul04 (17 Nov 2013)

Taking about decathlon, they do a very good windproof/waterproof coat for £14.99, I use mine every day now its getting cold for my commute to work(over a thin fleece coat)
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rainproof-jacket-3-yellow-id_8154019.html


----------



## Usmaan Jamil (17 Nov 2013)

MikeW-71 said:


> Keep an eye on Lidl and Aldi, their cycling softshell jackets are very warm and their winter bib tights do me well for commuting. They also do excellent base layers. I find their gloves are a bit bulky though.
> 
> What you can do for winter gloves is to get a cheap pair of thin woolen gloves and wear them underneath your mitts. This works surprisingly well, even getting down to 0C and it's much easier to operate shifters and brakes.
> 
> Otherwise I'm a fan of DHB and I've just tried out their Vaeon Roubaix bib tights for the first time. These are simply fantastic and worth every extra penny.


Might have to check that out! Thanks Mike!


----------



## Usmaan Jamil (17 Nov 2013)

paul04 said:


> Taking about decathlon, they do a very good windproof/waterproof coat for £14.99, I use mine every day now its getting cold for my commute to work(over a thin fleece coat)
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rainproof-jacket-3-yellow-id_8154019.html


Was thinking about getting that one! Looks pretty good, plus its fluro! Cheers for the response


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Nov 2013)

I've spent my first winter on the bike wearing my ordinary clothes, cheap waterproofs from Amazon on top, walking type winter boots, a ski jacket on the colder days.
Then I found cycle chat ...


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Nov 2013)

Might just add one item to the list..
A pair of road shoes with little or no vents to help keep your feet warm.


----------



## jowwy (18 Nov 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Might just add one item to the list..
> A pair of road shoes with little or no vents to help keep your feet warm.


Get some northwave gortex winter boots - god send in this cold weather


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Nov 2013)

jowwy said:


> Get some northwave gortex winter boots - god send in this cold weather


 
Better still


----------



## Venod (18 Nov 2013)

Some cheap tights here. 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/aldi-bib-longs.143858/


----------



## Usmaan Jamil (18 Nov 2013)

jowwy said:


> Get some northwave gortex winter boots - god send in this cold weather


Look like great shoes, saw them advertised in CyclingPlus, only issue is the price tag.


----------



## jowwy (18 Nov 2013)

Usmaan Jamil said:


> Look like great shoes, saw them advertised in CyclingPlus, only issue is the price tag.


Yeh there not cheap to say the least. There others available, but they really are worth it.


----------



## MikeW-71 (18 Nov 2013)

Boon 51 said:


> Might just add one item to the list..
> A pair of road shoes with little or no vents to help keep your feet warm.


Normal socks, then put a small plastic bag on each foot before putting your shoes on. Good windproofing on the cheap.


----------



## nappadang (18 Nov 2013)

Eddy said:


> Always found the base layers good value at Sports Direct.


I was bought two campri thermal tops for my birthday in October. Wore one an Saturday for the first time. I had no clean decent ones. 
I have to say that they are pretty decent. Obviously not I the league as Sub Zero etc but excellent value.


----------



## Steve T (18 Nov 2013)

My latest tip for warm feet is neoprene surfer socks I had to buy XL ones and I am a size 7 shoe! However my feet were toasty at the end of the ride and, but when you take them off your feet are pretty damp so you need to dry them inside out( or that could just be me!) About £6 from Amazon and worth every penny.http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00DW66IT6/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Nov 2013)

Decathlon do some nice layers in the walking section, A couple of years back I got a really soft comfortable merino blend long sleeve mid layer for £20. They also do windproof socks which are surprisingly warm too.
Also do a nice glove liner that helps a lot when the temperature drops and will fit in even quite thick padded winter ones.

On layering, doing the socks works too, a trainer liner inside a wool sock works well as it traps heat & wool has very good heat retention properties when a bit sweaty.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Nov 2013)

SportsDirect Campri baselayers £6-8 are brilliant for the money. I have lots of them and most are well into their 3rd year and some 4-5 years and still going strong. They have far out lasted my 2 pairs of expensive Helly Hansen Ice Crew base layers I bought last winter (57% Merino Wool) that fell apart after 3 months. Total crap I wouldn't touch Helly Hansen with a barge pole and they refused to replace them as well blaming my washing of them. What a sh1t product and a sh1t company!

Endura MT500 winter bibs long leggings windproof and warm.

I recommend Endura MT500 overshoes Shimano MW80 winter boots (one size larger), North Face Highpoint Gore Windproof hat with ear protection and Thinsulate fleece hats to go under a helmet or the High point hat. Also Sealskinz winter cycling gloves warm and breathable.

Fleece heater 2-3 tog socks about £2 in cheap shoe shops then wear these over a couple of pairs of Endura Coolmax liner socks. Don't wear placcy bags as feet will get clammy as they can't breath and then COLD.

Also eye protection - Madison Coasters (£12.99)clear lens to protect your eyes from snow sleet and freezing wind.

HTH.


----------



## nappadang (19 Nov 2013)

Crankarm said:


> SportsDirect Campri baselayers £6-8 are brilliant for the money. I have lots of them and most are well into their 3rd year and some 4-5 years and still going strong. They have far out lasted my 2 pairs of expensive Helly Hansen Ice Crew base layers I bought last winter (57% Merino Wool) that fell apart after 3 months. Total crap I wouldn't touch Helly Hansen with a barge pole and they refused to replace them as well blaming my washing of them. What a sh1t product and a sh1t company!
> 
> Endura MT500 winter bibs long leggings windproof and warm.
> 
> ...


Brilliant summary, thanks.


----------



## Roadrider48 (19 Nov 2013)

Crankarm is dead right about Campri! I have two long sleeve base layer tops and two pairs of base layer legging things. Very hard wearing and cheap! Viva la sports direct!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Nov 2013)

Campri Ski Gloves at Sports Direct £5 brilliant!

Winter/Commuter Tyres on a budget: Bonty Harcase in 25c from JE James about £14 a pair.

Second the 2 prs of socks and sandwich bag trick! Also, tape-over the vents on your shoes!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Nov 2013)

[QUOTE 2777670, member: 259"]Do you use them for cycling FF?[/quote]
Yes, just for that.
Many a time we've been out in cold conditions and my hands have been toasty when people with fancy 'branded' cycle-gloves have been suffering.
They're not hugely waterproof but stay warm when wet (garage station plastic gloves worn inside help when sodden). I can also just get a thin padded glove inside for extra comfort.
Mine have lasted many winters and I really need new ones now only because I ripped-em up a bit when I came off in the spring!


----------



## outlash (19 Nov 2013)

I'd say that overshoes are an essential in cold weather, nothing worse than cold and/or damp feet while on a ride. Considerably cheaper than winter specific boots too. 


Tony.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Nov 2013)

outlash said:


> I'd say that overshoes are an essential in cold weather, nothing worse than cold and/or damp feet while on a ride. Considerably cheaper than winter specific boots too.
> 
> 
> Tony.


Yes, but don't get the "Funkier" brand, they are awful.
They don't keep feet warm or dry even in the lightest of shower.


----------



## Widge (19 Nov 2013)

Some great ideas here. Thanks all.

They don't come any more 'cheapskate' than me I reckon! I am a big(ish) fan of the Aldi/Lidl brand of kit. Some of it is ghastly rubbish - but I've had deep joy in the thunderbold from their winter jacket (about £17.00 back along and comparable to 50 quid type offerings elswhere) - winter gloves(triple layer water/wind resist and about a fiver) An 'on-one' merino neck tube from planet X (£11.99 and toastie) and a £3.99 polyester skull cap I found on ePray. I bought a few pairs of super fleecy high-tog socks from my local garage too and they hit the spot....if a bit bulky.

I also wear a tin-foil hat and wrap myself in alternating layers of toilet paper and old Tesco carrier bags

widge


----------



## Andy clarke (20 Nov 2013)

Hi guys I'm really new to this road biking so please ignore my noob ness tights and so on just go under your normal trousers? My trousers are the same material as my shorts what is recommended (I hate flappy) clothes when riding any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Mike_P (23 Nov 2013)

Todays the coldest I've cycled in for many years, and was quite comfortable wearing a Mountain warehouse baselayer top (£20 for 2), 5" merino wool socks (Planet X £4), lightweight 3/4 padded shorts, Planet X rouabix bib tights (£25), thin long sleeve Muddy Fox jersey, Lidl cycling jacket, high vis gilet and beanie hat (£1 Poundworld) under the helmet. As an alternative using shorter socks and 3/4 length shorts I have a set of shin warmers (£10.40 Chain reaction) which I was going to put on but they had vanished to the depths if the sock drawer when I was looking for them.


----------



## eevvee (23 Nov 2013)

42 miles with the temperature, according to the Met Office, feeling like -4C . 

From top to Bottom - 
Lidl skull cap - first time I have worn this and it was very effective against the cold,
Aldi Buff - thin material in lime green, but prevented cheeks getting very very cold as experienced last week, only comment would be that the material when pulled over the nose and mouth can get very damp with breathing - possible upgrade required for this item
Adidas base layer - - a gift 
Aldi - bib pants purchased yesterday, very comfortable, the only negative comment would be to question why the thermal effect was just to below the knees and not the full leg length
Aldi - soft shell top - again very effective at keeping the chill out - purchased during Aldi's September cycling event
Lidl or Aldi - socks one pair only 
Lidl - overshoes 

all in all very pleased with the clothes - all purchased at a reasonable price.


----------



## Steve T (23 Nov 2013)

My list is pretty much as above. aldi kit from head to toe I'm particularly pleased with the Aldi shell jacket and I noticed they were reduced to a tenner in my local one today. I went in to look at the crane pro range very good quality but twice the price of their usual stuff! I'll have another look in a few weeks when hopefully it'll be reduced.


----------



## Usmaan Jamil (24 Nov 2013)

Andy clarke said:


> Hi guys I'm really new to this road biking so please ignore my noob ness tights and so on just go under your normal trousers? My trousers are the same material as my shorts what is recommended (I hate flappy) clothes when riding any help greatly appreciated


Usually you wear tights by themselves but I suppose if you're really cold you can wear them under trousers but most people just wear them as a replacement for cycling shorts


----------



## cyberknight (24 Nov 2013)

ebay can be your friend if your lucky,
Last week i picked up a pair of unused, boxed winter cycling boots for £55, sounds like a lot but they retail for over £100 + and i suffer with cold feet that overshoes and socks never seem to cope with alone.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Nov 2013)

As for base layers
at a push use a summer jersey with armwarmers under a roubaix long sleeve top (aldi) and a gilet (decathlon) seems to have worked for me in the frosty conditions last week.
On the lower half i have used ron hill bikesters over normal padded shorts but running leggings can be had cheap enough, with some leg warmers you can layer effectively


----------



## Andy clarke (24 Nov 2013)

Used long johns and my normal cycling trousers


----------



## Simmer (24 Nov 2013)

Aldi had one of their Workzone compression baselayes in the bargain bin for £4, which I snapped up. The wicking is excellent and I was quite toasty today. Surpised how good it is.


----------



## Andy clarke (25 Nov 2013)

Thinking of one of these all though it is very very very bright got to be good though?!??!?


----------



## cyberknight (25 Nov 2013)

Andy clarke said:


> View attachment 33114
> Thinking of one of these all though it is very very very bright got to be good though?!??!?


waterproof=boil in the bag,your better with breathable layers.


----------



## Andy clarke (25 Nov 2013)

Ok this one??


----------



## fatblokish (26 Nov 2013)

For ten long winters I wore a pair of my daughters old tights, on my head. Cut off the legs and gusset and the remaining waistband plus a couple of inches fits my head and makes for a great ear-warmer.

Oh, and wash em first.


----------



## Andy clarke (26 Nov 2013)

W


cyberknight said:


> waterproof=boil in the bag,your better with breathable layers.


hat if it rains ?


----------



## Andy clarke (26 Nov 2013)

W


Andy clarke said:


> W
> 
> hat if it rains ?


what even


----------



## GrahamS (26 Nov 2013)

Andy clarke said:


> View attachment 33114
> Thinking of one of these all though it is very very very bright got to be good though?!??!?


I must say all the Tenn kit I have bought through Amazon has been excellent.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Nov 2013)

Andy clarke said:


> W
> 
> what even


unless its really chucking it down i tend to get wetter from sweat but i do try to go at a good pace all the time and carry a pack a mac in my pannier or in a spare bottle cage.


----------

